# PVC Projects



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

After seeing Ray's (NaturalFork) PVC catch box, I started to search PVC projects online. today made a shoe rack for kids with cost under 3$. I like the word Ray told *"Lego for Adult"*










With Kids shoes


















You can find more projects here
http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-pipe.htm
http://www.pvcworksh...reePVCplans.htm


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice job eshot... and thanks for sharing the links

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love this! Thanks Irfan.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet! PVC is handy!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

PVC Bow


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good work!

If were to make for the Wife, would necessitate adding at least 6 more levels to it .......... just sayin'.


----------

